# Anyone run a powertech SRS3?



## Preston904 (Sep 9, 2016)

Have not seen any info on these other than from the PT website, see SRA3 info everywhere.
Powertech says its good for the yamaha and honda 25's, assuming because of the smaller diameter?
Will probably have to choose between the SRS3 and SRA3 when the time comes.

Going out to do some testing weekend after next and get speed and rpm numbers as well as testing the cavitation and blowout tendency.

I should be able to turn a higher pitch with the SRS3 since there is no cup and its smaller diameter.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I run a SRA 3 12" on my Modified Yamaha 25 on 350# Spear Glade X 17'6 X 6', 5850 rpm, good on cavitation and running high 19" without blowout. Using it for 2 years and happy with it. How heavy and size of your boat to determine the amount of pitch you can turn.


----------

